

Ask PG: Can you publish most interesting parts of ViaWeb? - DaveKruglinsky

I want to learn lisp from great master, so can you give to us most interesting pieces of Viaweb's source code?
======
pg
Strictly speaking it's Yahoo property and I shouldn't. But if you just want to
read some Lisp code you could look at the source of HN:
<http://www.arclanguage.org/install>

~~~
yan
Do you think they'd be averse to letting you publish the code they've since
re-implemented?

On a more personal note, if you'd look at ViaWeb code with hindsight, would
you still believe it was well-architected and exactly as it would have been if
you were to write it today? (Not considering the evolution of web technologies
in general)

~~~
pg
I don't know how good the code is. I haven't looked at it since I quit. And I
don't want to look at it because if I find it I'll want to try to get it
running, which will end up making me port it to Arc, and I don't have time to
jump down that wormhole right now.

